# Health issues after sanding



## Gaminggoddess (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello everyone! Just signed up to ask some questions and see if anyone has also had a similar experience. About 3 weeks ago i sanded down some oak wood cabinets for a pantry. I used an electric sander and i am a youngling and critical thinking skills are not yet up to par so i was not wearing any kind of mask for respirator 😞 i really regret it now. About 2 or 3 days after this 2 or 3 day project i came down with something that felt like post nasal drip. Felt like there was a lump in my throat along with some nasty runny nose and mucus going down my throat for days straight. Then i started noticing heart palpitations. My heart will beat hard and fast for a while then just go back to normal. Then i started experiencing chest pain aaand my anxiety started kicking in. Thought i was having a heart attack but have no insurance so started writing my will LOL. (Just a joke) though i am really worried about this. I no longer feel like i have allergies or a cold but i an still experiencing heavy and fast heartbeat from time to time and chest tightness. Its been about 3 weeks now and i just want to feel normal again. Anyone know how low itll take for this to clear up?


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I am not sure this is where health questions about respiratory and heart rate issues should be asked. I would strongly advise you to take these questions to your primary care physician.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. You can add your name to your signature line and it will show in each post. 

Like Kerry said, check with your doctor. My guess is that one sanding job wouldn't do tons of damage but not the smartest thing to do (you already know that). And yes, I did that years ago myself, as most of us have at one time or another. 

Always protect your lungs, hearing, and eyes even if it's a bit of a pain to put all the protective gear on.

Oh, and feel free to post photos of your project.

David


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kerrys said:


> I am not sure this is where health questions about respiratory and heart rate issues should be asked. I would strongly advise you to take these questions to your primary care physician.


Seconded, dont solicit critical health advise from the internet. Its entirely possible that youre mildly allergic to oak and have been having a reaction, but without a doctor, you wont know for certain nor will you get any better


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Gaminggoddess said:


> Hello everyone! Just signed up to ask some questions and see if anyone has also had a similar experience. About 3 weeks ago i sanded down some oak wood cabinets for a pantry. I used an electric sander and i am a youngling and critical thinking skills are not yet up to par so i was not wearing any kind of mask for respirator 😞 i really regret it now. About 2 or 3 days after this 2 or 3 day project i came down with something that felt like post nasal drip. Felt like there was a lump in my throat along with some nasty runny nose and mucus going down my throat for days straight. Then i started noticing heart palpitations. My heart will beat hard and fast for a while then just go back to normal. Then i started experiencing chest pain aaand my anxiety started kicking in. Thought i was having a heart attack but have no insurance so started writing my will LOL. (Just a joke) though i am really worried about this. I no longer feel like i have allergies or a cold but i an still experiencing heavy and fast heartbeat from time to time and chest tightness. Its been about 3 weeks now and i just want to feel normal again. Anyone know how low itll take for this to clear up?


If you are that sensitive to wood dust you better purchase an air supplied respirator. It took 30 years exposure to dust before it started bothering me and still it just barely bothers me. The only time I use any kind of respirator is when I create enough dust you can see it in the air.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

You definitely had an allergic reaction to the dust. I have allergies that are triggered by anything that produces pollen and am taking shots because of an allergic reaction to bee stings about 15 years ago. I also have asthma that is triggered by extreme physical activity. Get to a doctor quick like a bunny rabbit and then have him refer you to an immunologist who specializes in allergies, asthma, etc.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am 76 and when I was young we didn't think about lung safety like people do today. I am glad things are changing as far as safety goes.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

If you really want to be frightened, search Google for High Wycombe cancer cluster. High Wycombe was centre for furniture
manufacture. However, you have had only limited exposure so I agree is an allergic reaction. I would try an antihistamine from your pharmacy and if possible, have a break by the sea and enjoy the fresh air. Also, dry weather and activity tends to raise level of positive ions in the air. Negative ions are preset near a waterfall or by the sea, or you could try an ioniser.
Don't worry. Nature has given you a warning this time and no lasting harm. Good job it was not asbestos sheets.
johnep


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I would still go to a doctor. Allergies can be serious- I know as I have had them since 1969. My maternal grandmother had severe allergies- she was even allergic to her own hair. I have seen her taken to the emergency room many times and put on oxygen so she could breath.
An initial exposure can be the start of what could get worse in the future. When I reacted to bee stings, I was told by the doctor at the emergency room that each time I got stung it would get worse even to the point of being fatal.


----------



## 13579 (Jun 23, 2018)

Gaminggoddess said:


> Hello everyone! Just signed up to ask some questions and see if anyone has also had a similar experience. About 3 weeks ago i sanded down some oak wood cabinets for a pantry. I used an electric sander and i am a youngling and critical thinking skills are not yet up to par so i was not wearing any kind of mask for respirator 😞 i really regret it now. About 2 or 3 days after this 2 or 3 day project i came down with something that felt like post nasal drip. Felt like there was a lump in my throat along with some nasty runny nose and mucus going down my throat for days straight. Then i started noticing heart palpitations. My heart will beat hard and fast for a while then just go back to normal. Then i started experiencing chest pain aaand my anxiety started kicking in. Thought i was having a heart attack but have no insurance so started writing my will LOL. (Just a joke) though i am really worried about this. I no longer feel like i have allergies or a cold but i an still experiencing heavy and fast heartbeat from time to time and chest tightness. Its been about 3 weeks now and i just want to feel normal again. Anyone know how low itll take for this to clear up?


As a retired clinical pharmacist and hobby woodworker, you should consult your physician! Not knowing your age or repiratory condition, it can be serious. Could be signs of something more serious.
Oak is one of the woods that contain a large amount of tannins, and is very irritating to airways. Repeated exposures of dust may cause lung damage, asthmatic, emphesima issues and possible tumor formation. 
Sand outside with a breeze, use dust collection or a good mask. You can buy a HF mask for less than $15, cheaper than a doctor visit. Tom

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I still recommend a doctor visit, based on my personal experience.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Here in the UK, a visit to the Dr does not cause financial damage as all medical care free under National Health Service.
johnep


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

johnep1934 said:


> Here in the UK, a visit to the Dr does not cause financial damage as all medical care free under National Health Service.
> johnep


In the United States that would be considered socialism and the very essence of evil...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

6 weeks ago I was sanding some white pine and the same thing happened to me except I coughed almost none stop for 2 1/2 weeks. Go to a doctor? I can't even get my so called doctor to answer the blame phone all we get is a recording then they won't call us back. 

I had a VA doctor appointment in a week from then as I get to see a VA doctor 2 times a year. (service connected disabled vet) Well my doctor called in sick and they canceled my appointment for the second time. I finally got to see another VA doctor and he gave me a Z pack, didn't even touch my problem. To make a long story short, health care is a joke to say the least unless you have... well never mind.

Back to my problem, I went to the ER after 5 weeks and I have an infiltration on both of my lower lungs. They gave me an antibiotic 875 MG twice a day for 10 days, I am just now starting to feel better, they treated me for pneumonia.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

BigJim said:


> 6 weeks ago I was sanding some white pine and the same thing happened to me except I coughed almost none stop for 2 1/2 weeks. Go to a doctor? I can't even get my so called doctor to answer the blame phone all we get is a recording then they won't call us back.
> 
> I had a VA doctor appointment in a week from then as I get to see a VA doctor 2 times a year. (service connected disabled vet) Well my doctor called in sick and they canceled my appointment for the second time. I finally got to see another VA doctor and he gave me a Z pack, didn't even touch my problem. To make a long story short, health care is a joke to say the least unless you have... well never mind.
> 
> Back to my problem, I went to the ER after 5 weeks and I have an infiltration on both of my lower lungs. They gave me an antibiotic 875 MG twice a day for 10 days, I am just now starting to feel better, they treated me for pneumonia.


It's funny how when you get old things that didn't bother you a bit when you were young nearly kill you. The first woodworking job I had I was a helper catching teak and mahogany boards as they were coming out of a planer with no dust control. I did that for months and it didn't bother me at all. I even sprayed lacquer paint for five years before I got a respirator.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

In the UK, every factory is supposed to be inspected to see complies with Health and Safety.
However, It was H & S which was supposed to have prevented firemen evacuating Grenfell Tower. 71 people died. Enquiry still in progress.
johnep


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

johnep1934 said:


> Here in the UK, a visit to the Dr does not cause financial damage as all medical care free under National Health Service.
> 
> johnep




Nope. There is no free lunch. Somebody pays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, our taxes far higher than in the US. Problem has been that EU citizens are free to come here. Far better to be homeless and unemployed in UK where benefits are far higher. Social housing used to be allocated on a points system. Then the "Do gooders" said should be done on need. The need of a penniless immigrant with five children obviously higher than that of a local couple. Immigration is why UK voted to leave EU. When we joined was to be an economic union to enable free trade. Then Politics and Laws were forced on us. Health tourism started as visitors could access our health service. Our hospitals were not used to charging and most overseas visitors got free treatment. The most scandalous affair were the pregnant ladies coming to have their children. Often with problems. One pt clocked up half million pounds and then fled back to Nigeria. Better now, as NHS at last demanding proof of right on hospital admittance. However, no one is refused treatment. Their governments supposed to pay but inefficiency means money often not paid.
No wonder the Mediterranean Boat people willing to risk their lives to get here.
johnep


----------



## Eoghan Brophy (Jun 19, 2018)

Pineknot_86 said:


> You definitely had an allergic reaction to the dust. I have allergies that are triggered by anything that produces pollen and am taking shots because of an allergic reaction to bee stings about 15 years ago. I also have asthma that is triggered by extreme physical activity. Get to a doctor quick like a bunny rabbit and then have him refer you to an immunologist who specializes in allergies, asthma, etc.


+1, if it happens again and you need something to help you limp to a Doctors office, antihistamines should help, or anti-inflammatories if you don't have any of them. You can drive on Claritin since it won't make you drowsy.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't wait for it to happen again! Go to your doctor and get a referral to a specialist. The next time it could be much worse. Recall that I was told if I got stung again, it would be worse and would be worse each time I got stung. That's why I'm taking antivenom shots for bee stings- white faced hornet, (which I didn't even know existed or have ever seen) and wasps, which are everywhere around here. Those are what showed up on the tests.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I agree with everyone, go see a doctor. Yes, it is expensive, but the consequences of not seeing a medical expert could be serious. If it is an allergic reaction (which we do not know for certain!), then it could be life-threatening serious in the future. 

To be allergic to something, you must be exposed to it (or a related substance). Usually the first exposure does not cause a visible reaction, but your body may become sensitized to the substance. Once sensitized, your body will react when you are exposed to it again. It is not uncommon for the reactions to become more severe, even life threatening, with each fresh exposure to the substance.

My father had a patient who was hospitalized for poison ivy. The patient was demonstrating to his friends that he was "immune" to poison ivy, by rubbing it all over his body. He had never reacted to poison ivy before, but that time it nearly killed him.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

If you have a severe allergic reaction, an Adrenaline pen could be life saving. I know these are very expensive in the US.
johnep


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

An Epi-Pen is only by prescription. You will have to get one through your doctor. I always have one handy during the warm months to counteract bee stings plus I have a Benedryl capsule taped to the injector. Actually, I always watch for bees to keep from having to use the Epi-Pen.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a trap shooting buddy that was an avid wood worker, as he got older he was having problems with breathing after working with wood, but he pressed on now his body is so sensitive to wood dust he has had to quite it all together


He has been to every specialist he can find and their only advice is to keep away from wood dust


----------



## ThomasArnold (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello, I know this is kind of late. I was wondering if it is hard to get a prescription for the pen? I just got a new sander and I did not expect to have those same issues. I needed to do some work around the house and it was going really good, sanding with the sander is so much easier than without it. The only thing that was the mistake was that I didn't use any mask to protect myself and that is when the issues started. I was so happy when I found the website with good sanders because I was looking to get one for so long, now I know that I should be more careful.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Thomas - plese go to the New Member Introduction sub-forum and introduce yourself.
for the Epi-Pen; you must see your primary care provider..
it is not an Over the Counter item.
not sure, but, I think they are prescribed in different dosage amounts according to your allergy:
bug stings, snake bite, food sensitivity, wood dust,, etc etc etc.

.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I know of one person in my woodworking career that has had any problems from working in this field...His sister is married to my uncle. This is how I know. I have a small case of copd after 35 years as a smoker. After 37 years of working in wood shops that's my only complaint other than the table saw attacking me...

My mother has a bad case of copd.. She smoked for 35 years. She has bad hearing lose from working a band saw at Playschool for 20+ years making wooden toys..

My opinion ... I hear more hearing problems than dust problems...wear a mask and buy good hearing protection...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Some woods are nasty to work with but not oak. If you are that sensitive to the dust you should either get yourself an air supplied respirator or find another hobby. With an air supplied respirator you could work with any wood or chemical and it wouldn't bother you at all because it has a compressor that is put somewhere where the air is clean and pumps clean air to the mask.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

ThomasArnold said:


> Hello, I know this is kind of late. I was wondering if it is hard to get a prescription for the pen?


This person is responding to an old thread with a new question. Here is my response:

See your primary care physician. They may refer you to an allergist if necessary. Have an examination and review your symptoms with your doctor(s), and they will assess the appropriate treatment, which may or may not include an Epi-Pen. 

Epi-Pens have become expensive, and they are also a political issue. Furthermore, they have a limited shelf life. 

Finally, this is not a forum for reliable medical advice. The best medical advice is: "See your doctor." That's good advice any time you have a medical question beyond "how to remove a splinter."


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The one wood that will really get me to coughing is Birch. All of them make me cough now days but Birch and Birch plywood have always made me cough badly.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

It's interesting but I can use all the exotic woods that are supposed to cause skin rashes, allergic reactions, breathing issues, etc. without any hint of a problem. But on the rare occasion I have to use Pine I end up taking meds - my eyes run, sinuses go wonky, cough, etc. even if I wear Nitrile gloves and a respirator. Whatever odor lingers in the air an hour after cutting Pine still affects me. 

This makes it all good to me because I don't like using Pine for jobs so when someone requests something in Pine I tell them I do work in good domestic hardwoods and exotics only. If I miss out on work because I don't do Pine then I'm ok with that. 

David


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Gaminggoddess said:


> Hello everyone! Just signed up to ask some questions and see if anyone has also had a similar experience. About 3 weeks ago i sanded down some oak wood cabinets for a pantry. I used an electric sander and i am a youngling and critical thinking skills are not yet up to par so i was not wearing any kind of mask for respirator 😞 i really regret it now. About 2 or 3 days after this 2 or 3 day project i came down with something that felt like post nasal drip. Felt like there was a lump in my throat along with some nasty runny nose and mucus going down my throat for days straight. Then i started noticing heart palpitations. My heart will beat hard and fast for a while then just go back to normal. Then i started experiencing chest pain aaand my anxiety started kicking in. Thought i was having a heart attack but have no insurance so started writing my will LOL. (Just a joke) though i am really worried about this. I no longer feel like i have allergies or a cold but i an still experiencing heavy and fast heartbeat from time to time and chest tightness. Its been about 3 weeks now and i just want to feel normal again. Anyone know how low itll take for this to clear up?


I will not give you advice, or diagnosis of your health incident. I will say this though, red oak especially is very acidic and high in tanins. Over time it will pit the teeth off of carbide saw blades. I have good dust collection in my shop, and do not work with red oak that often. When I do I will often get sores, similar to blisters, in my nostrils. There are many woods that can effect peoples health. Red Cedar can bring on asthma attacks and bronchitis in many. Cocobolo is really bad and can cause sensitivity, asthma, nausea, pink eye. Having this in mind most woodworkers can work a lifetime without issues. There is plenty of resources for you to learn about the woods you are working with, safety precautions. Armed with that you can weigh the safety precautions you feel are necessary.


----------

